# Favorite and non-favorite motors of the last 15-20 years?



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

What are the good ones and the bad ones in the 15 - 25hp range?

I am asking because I am looking at used boats and need to know more about the motors out there.

Thanks!


----------



## AgAngler2370 (May 5, 2017)

If you happen to run across a yanmar d27 in good condition buy it. Those little diesel outboards would get a bathtub on plane and sip fuel. This is highly unlikely to find one but you asked about best old in 25 hp range.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

So Vertigo, are those good ones or bad ones?


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2019)

Vertigo said:


>





Hank said:


> So Vertigo, are those good ones or bad ones?


Great ones, as are the merc 2cyl 2strokes!


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

any 2 stoke is a great one. Some of my favorites: 18hp Nissan/Tohatsu, 25hp Mercury/Yamaha (2sylinders), 30hp Yamaha (3cylinder)


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Mid-late 80's Evinrude 6.5: Kind of like my ex wife. Slow and kind of ugly, but very dependable. Still have the motor (not the wife)
1999 Mercury 15: More like some of my ex girlfriends. Sleek, much faster and more temperamental. Still a great motor. My only real beef was the all in one control. I like having a gear lever separate from the throttle.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

AgAngler2370 said:


> If you happen to run across a yanmar d27 in good condition buy it. Those little diesel outboards would get a bathtub on plane and sip fuel. This is highly unlikely to find one but you asked about best old in 25 hp range.


Those are great motors but they weigh over 200lbs


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

Have a 2000 30hp Merc 2 smoker. Seems pretty tough, but have never owned a 4 stroke. Had a 110 Johnson on a 19ft C-Hawk that was very strong. It was an 80's model.


----------

